# Sgi huge grouper



## alan (Sep 23, 2010)

Just got back from SGI. The water was a bit to rough to go way out so we decided to fish Sikes Cut. Caught a lot of spanish, blues, and lady fish and put one rod out for sharks. Got a hit on the shark rig and me and my kids fought it for about 30 minutes thinking it was a ray and were shocked when we pulled up this monster grouper. I guessed the weight to be 150 or more? Is this a Goliath grouper? This was the coolest fish I have personally caught and it made our trip!


----------



## deadend (Sep 23, 2010)

10-4 Jewfish all the way!  They are fun to catch even though you cannot keep them.


----------



## fishfryer (Sep 23, 2010)

Congratulations all around,those fish remind me of a warmouth,only a little bigger.


----------



## alan (Sep 23, 2010)

fishfryer said:


> Congratulations all around,those fish remind me of a warmouth,only a little bigger.



Thats funny, they do look like a warmouth only much, much bigger!


----------



## puddle jumper (Oct 3, 2010)

Great fish ,,,
Congrats...
PJ


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 3, 2010)

alan said:


> Just got back from SGI. The water was a bit to rough to go way out so we decided to fish Sikes Cut. Caught a lot of spanish, blues, and lady fish and put one rod out for sharks. Got a hit on the shark rig and me and my kids fought it for about 30 minutes thinking it was a ray and were shocked when we pulled up this monster grouper. I guessed the weight to be 150 or more? Is this a Goliath grouper? This was the coolest fish I have personally caught and it made our trip!


Yep Goliath or Jewfish........I have been on the other end of the line with one that nearly pulled me out of the boat!!.........Thank goodness the line broke when it did!!


----------



## letliloneswalk (Oct 5, 2010)

sweet catch   its a juvenile goliath grouper

nice job


----------



## LawnStalker (Oct 5, 2010)

JUVENILE!? How big do they get? 

Looks like it should be a year's worth of fillets on that thing (I know they're protected-you can't put em in the freezer)...


----------



## stev (Oct 5, 2010)

Awsome catch


----------



## jimboknows (Oct 8, 2010)

They get huuuuge.  We speared one in a sunken plane in about 30 feet of water back when they were legal.  weighed well over 400 pounds and was 6' 5" long.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Oct 9, 2010)

LawnStalker said:


> JUVENILE!? How big do they get?
> 
> Looks like it should be a year's worth of fillets on that thing (I know they're protected-you can't put em in the freezer)...



They can be up to 8-8.5 ft long and weigh up to 800+ lbs.  I think the average is around 400 lbs but nearshore and inshore are usually the juveniles from 80-250 lbs.  A lot of fun!!!!


----------



## MERCing (Oct 10, 2010)

> its a juvenile goliath grouper



Even if it is a juvenile, that's still a big fish, lol


----------



## grouper throat (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice jewfish but they're right, it's a juvenile. Did it pull at all? lol


----------



## alan (Oct 11, 2010)

grouper throat said:


> Nice jewfish but they're right, it's a juvenile. Did it pull at all? lol



It didnt pull as much as I thought a fish that big would pull, but it did make a few small runs that almost pulled my son out of the boat!


----------

